
Here’s how Russian hackers could actually tip an American election - happypirate
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/08/30/could-hackers-tip-an-american-election-you-bet/
======
SixSigma
When Trump was down in the polls and said the voting machines were vulnerable
- mocked by the media.

Now he's up in the polls, Russia is about to hack the election.

Putin put a lot of money the Clinton's way. HRC is saying cyber attacks will
be responding to by military force. Then the media runs stories about Russian
interference an the election.

HRC and the DNC are the true fearmongers in this race.

